# windows 8.1 "there was a problem checking for updates"



## techfree (Aug 14, 2016)

My computer has been taken out of storage after 15 months. I only used it a few months before it was put in storage and didn't have any problems with updates. Now I can't get it to update. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460S CPU @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8092 Mb
Graphics Card: Glance Speed Boost
Hard Drives: C: Total - 944886 MB, Free - 893256 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0XHYJF
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is it connecting to the internet?

Are you trying to do this or is it automatically checking for updates?


----------



## techfree (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes it's connecting to the Internet via a hotspot - my Sprint cell. The last time it updated was May 1, 2015; I turned it on for the first time since May 3,2015 last night. Google Chrome wanted me to update and that was my first clue. I shut down thinking it would trigger an update flurry but it didn't so I went to settings, update and recovery, choose how updates get installed, unchecked Microsoft Update and applied, but still nothing. What changed was most recent date for updates which now says never instead of a date. There was originally an error message 80244019 and googling that I got the fix I just described.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem that I see is that Google Chrome is wanting to be updated and it just may be interfering with the Windows update.

What I would do shut down, wait 5 minutes, power up.
So NOT start any programs including Chrome.

Then go to the Start menu, and find and run the Windows update. It is going to take a long time, to come up with the listing. When the listing is there click and install them all.
You will need to do the check for update several times until they are ALL installed.
Once they are installed then try and install the updates to Chrome if you feel that have use it.


----------



## techfree (Aug 14, 2016)

And yes it is supposed to be automatically checking for updates. When I click Check Now it does its checking thing and says Checking for updates, then says There was a problem checking for updates. I click Get more info and get a message: Get help with error 8024402F. Clicked to install the Windows 8.1 Update (KB 2919355). The microsoft help page clicking on the error number says if a search button is near my name at the top of the start page then I already have that update.


----------



## techfree (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok I just read your post our messages crossed. Are you saying shut it down and go to the start menu and update and recovery again? Because I've done that several times.


----------



## techfree (Aug 14, 2016)

Just a little more info. My update history says most recent cumulative update is KB3000850 (April 2015).


----------

